# Could I Use These



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...RK:MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=320073926674&rd=1,1
I am bidding on that item as I feel it is a great price. I just want to make sure these will work with pneumatic props. Please don't go bid higher just so I have to pay more.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

SH,
You will need a manifold to use those valves so keep that in mind as you bid. Just something to consider.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

According to his questions and answers at the bottom these are made to fit a manifold not to be used individually they do not have threaded ports to screw the fittings into. So the answer would be NO don't get them they are not what you are looking for. This is based on the fact you are new to pneumatics and want to trigger a single prop with a single air valve.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

ruafraid said:


> According to his questions and answers at the bottom these are made to fit a manifold not to be used individually they do not have threaded ports to screw the fittings into. So the answer would be NO don't get them they are not what you are looking for. This is based on the fact you are new to pneumatics and want to trigger a single prop with a single air valve.


i wonder if the ports could be threaded? are they metal? i cant really tell from pics.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

i wouldnt fool with this item. Heres a links showing the 35A Model 35A-B00-DDBA-1BA...It indicates the valve and manifold are one piece...he states in the Q&A that the manifold is not included.

http://www.airhydropower.com/MacStockCatalog/sm3way4.htm


----------

